# Herping at Port Macquarie!



## Jake-Beardie (Sep 30, 2009)

We recently went to Port for a holiday and where we were staying was a little stream that was teaming with wildlife. i managed to take a few pics of some of the things i saw. 

1. is the head of a little monitor i think
2. The older brother in a tree
3. Huge Spider
4. Water Dragon 
5. Another water dragon

Enjoy!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 30, 2009)

awsome


----------



## Jake-Beardie (Sep 30, 2009)

The water dragon was hard to get some pics of because he was consistently on the move


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 30, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 30, 2009)

Top stuff, did you see any snakes??
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Jake-Beardie (Sep 30, 2009)

the funny thing was that i never went to port for herping it was just lucky that they were there when i had my camera. I did see 2 snakes whilst playing golf, 1 RBBS and another one which had lite brown and white stripes down the length of its body (didnt know what it was) 

Jake!!


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice there is always a fair few herps on a golf course. 
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 1, 2009)

nice pics, the light brown coloured snake with white stripes sounds like a hatchling easern brown snake


----------



## Jake-Beardie (Oct 1, 2009)

Could have been, not to sure. 

Thanks. Jake!


----------

